# 2004 WNBA Standings



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

6/18/04

*Eastern Conference* 

Detroit 5-3 
New York 6-4
Indiana 5-4
Charlotte 4-5
Washington 4-5
Connecticut 4-6


*Western Conference* 

Seattle 6-2
Houston 6-4
Los Angeles 6-4
Phoenix 4-4
Minnesota 4-5
Sacramento 3-6
San Antonio 3-8


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

I didn't realize that San Antonio had lost their last 7 games.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

6/25/04

*Eastern Conference* 

Detroit 7-4
Indiana 6-5
Charlotte 6-6 
Connecticut 6-7
New York 6-7
Washington 5-6

*Western Conference* 

Seattle 8-3
Los Angeles 8-5
Phoenix 6-5
Houston 7-6
Minnesota 5-7
San Antonio 4-9
Sacramento 3-7


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

7/04/04

*Eastern Conference* 

Connecticut 9-7
Indiana 9-7
Charlotte 8-7
Detroit 7-8
New York 7-9
Washington 6-8

*Western Conference* 

Seattle 10-4
Los Angeles 11-6
Phoenix 8-8
Houston 8-9
Minnesota 7-8
Sacramento 6-8
San Antonio 5-12


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

7/15/04

*Eastern Conference* 

Charlotte 10-7
Connecticut 11-9
Indiana 11-9
Detroit 9-9
New York 9-10
Washington 8-9


*Western Conference* 

Los Angeles 14-6
Seattle 11-7
Minnesota 10-9
Sacramento 8-10
Phoenix 8-11
Houston 8-12
San Antonio 5-14


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's Go Sparks.

:clap:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Minnesota has won 5 straight


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Did anyone see L.A's double OT triumped over Sactown?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lisa scored season-high 30 points as the L.A. Sparks beat Mercury by 70-63. :vbanana:

L.A. is 24-8, having the best season in the league. Go Sparks, bring back the championship day!


----------

